# Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind Error messages



## Demolition Man (Jan 23, 2006)

Every time i play morrowind the game crashes and i get an error message saying NMI: Parity Check / Memory Parity Error. Anyone know how i can fix this?:4-dontkno


----------



## Demolition Man (Jan 23, 2006)

Every time i play morrowind the game crashes and i get an error message saying NMI: Parity Check / Memory Parity Error. Anyone know how i can fix this?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

When exactly does this error message appear? I'm a big fan of Morrowind, and I've gotten plenty of error messages, but I don't think I've seen this one before, so the more info you can provide, the better. Check out the Bethesda support page if you haven't already. Here's the link to it.
http://support.bethsoft.com/asp/faq...d&seid=2198&pos=Windows+XP&top=Error+Messages

It sounds to me like a RAM problem, but whether it's your RAM or the game, I'm not sure (Morrowind is a bit like that). Good luck.


----------



## Demolition Man (Jan 23, 2006)

Well Heres what happens. I can get into the games main menu. After that when i load a new game or a saved game it happens randomly. Sometimes i can play for hours or minutes.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game? Does the error happen during the loading of the game, or once you get into the game and start playing?


----------



## Demolition Man (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes i tried uninstalling then reinstalling. The game crashes once i start playing.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

It sounds to me like you might have faulty RAM. Do you have any trouble playing other games? Try putting new RAM in, and see if the problem still happens. You could also try updating the game to the latest version, if it's not already up-to-date. Otherwise, I'd email Bethesda Softworks and ask them - they made the game, after all! Here's the link to email them.

http://support.bethsoft.com/asp/ema...d=1101&pnm=Morrowind&seid=2198&pos=Windows+XP

Good luck!


----------



## Demolition Man (Jan 23, 2006)

Got new ram problem still occurs


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Well, your next port of call is Bethesda. Send them an email, explain your problem, and see what they say. You need to know exactly what Morrowind is kicking up a fuss about, and the easiest way to find out is to talk to the people who made it. Sorry I can't be of any more help.


----------



## Nosle (Dec 11, 2008)

Every time i play Fallout 3 i have a problem it is.

NOTE: The Tilde key should be to the left of the 1 key on the top row. If you are in the UK, and have your keyboard configured for the UK, the key is not going to be the same. To get to the console, press the ` (grave accent) key top left of keyboard, instead of the ~ (tilde) key. (That's where the tilde is on a US keyboard).

If you have a new system with the Microsoft eHome devices, these will conflict with the program being able to read the scan code for the tilde key from the keyboard. Those Microsoft eHome devices or drivers need to be disabled in order to allow the game to "see" the tilde key being pressed. The MIRC (Microsoft Infrared Remote Control) seems to disable the tilde (~) key in both Oblivion and Morrowind. Simply disconnecting the MIRC from the USB port will fix this issue


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Demolition man
can you run memtest86 a couple times with only one stick of ram in
download the ISO image and just burn it to a disc
http://www.memtest86.com/download.html

let it go through at least 2 passes for each stick


NOSLE: can you make a new thread of your own this is called hijacking a thread.

your problem is not morrowind its Fallout 3 and I'd be happy to help as soon as you make a new thread.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't think demo man is going to be reading a thread he made nearly 3 years ago 
Also Nosle, in your new thread, make sure you actually explain your problem. All you did there was tell me about the tilde key.


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

Damn talk about reviving an old thread LOL

I thought I was the only guy that used to play that game. I had completely forgotten about it. I even had it for the Xbox too.

Valdeam


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea I don't think I ever looked at the date for this thread. and Nosle was the one who did post in a 2 year old thread


----------



## Demolition Man (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow you guys are cool! I ended up fixing the problem by downloading an older nvidia driver it also fixed the problem i was having with Halo for the Pc. I was running a GEForce 6200. Fun stuff for that time.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

seriously 2 years to fix the problem huh?!?!


----------

